# self conversion Renault trafic



## cliff

Hi im new here and have recently converted my van. heres a few pics









http://i122.photobucket.com/albums/o280/cliff3210/camper2.jpg

had its first outing last weekend! have gone from a 2005 elddis caravan to this so we could go to more places wild camping etc.

hope you like


----------

